# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پایم واقعا ضعیفه باید dvd بگیرم کدوم موسسه بهتره ؟

## Kurosh2576

سلام بچه ها.من تازه شروع کردم اما چون پایم واقعا ضعیفه باید dvd بگیرم کدوم موسسه بهتره ؟ونوس خوبه؟

----------


## mis.faeze

> سلام بچه ها.من تازه شروع کردم اما چون پایم واقعا ضعیفه باید dvd بگیرم کدوم موسسه بهتره ؟ونوس خوبه؟


تروخدا طرف ونوس و کنکور اسان نرو ک هرچی میکشم سر این دوتاست

----------


## Kurosh2576

بچه ها کمک نیاز دارم تورو خدا سریع

----------


## _Fateme_

پیشی یا فارغ التحصیل؟؟ 
تو کدوم درسا مشکل داری؟؟

----------


## Kurosh2576

فارغ ریاضی فیزیک عربی شیمی

----------


## مسیح

> بچه ها کمک نیاز دارم تورو خدا سریع


انقدر ضعیف هستی که خودت نتونی بخونی از کتابای کمک درسی؟
اگه فک میکنی میتونی از کتاب بخونی خودت کتاب بگیر بنظر من
اگرم خیلی ضعیفی و نیاز داری کسی یادت بده اول سعی کن یه معلم خوب پیدا کنی بری پیش اون (که البته کلاس کنکورا دیگه شروع کردن و پیش رفتن)
آخرین پیشنهاد بنظر من دی وی دی هست چون در نهایت از لحاظ قیمت و وقت فرقی با کلاس رفتن نداره چون تا جایی که من میدونم دی وی دی ها رو فصلی میفروشن و در نهایت هزینش با هزینه ی کلاس یکی میشه.
مورد بعد اینکه توی تبلیغایی که واسه این دی وی دی ها میکنن خیـــــــــلی اغراق میکنن مثلا یه سوال خیلی خیلی خاص رو میان با راه حل کوتاه حل میکنن و مخاطب فکر میکنه که قراره کل اون درس رو همینجوری حل کنه سوالاشو در صورتیکه در حقیقت اینطور نیست ... در کل اگر میخوای دی وی دی بخری گول تبلیغات رو نخور و 2 3 روز دیگه صبر کن تا بچه ها بیان نظراتشون رو با دلیل هاشون بگن بت بعد تصمیم بگیر.(اگه 2 3 روز صبر کنی اتفاق خاصی نمیفته)

----------


## Kurosh2576

من معلم خوب توشهرمون ندارم یه کلاس تجربی تو شهرمونه اونم همشون سرباز معلمند

----------


## afshinkaised

ببین یه نصیحت برادرانه بهت میکنم بچسب به موسسه حرف آخر همه درساش کولاکن به جان خودم

----------


## new boy

اگه خیلی ضعیفی که اصلا دی وی دی به دردت نمیخوره :/

خودم این اشتباه رو کردم .. فک کردم دی وی دی برای من که خیلی ضعیفم به درد میخوره ولی دیدم اصلا ... باید یه تسلط نسبی داشته باشی نه از این دی وی دیا بتونی استفاده کنی.

ولی طرف ونوس نرو :/  
اصلا درس دادنشون هیچ نظمی نداره وو مخصوصا عربیش .. از این مبحث میپره رو اون مبحث .. یه مبحث و نصفه نیمه رها میکنن :/ یعنی به شدت افتضاخ قسمت ها ی تدریشون رو بهم چسپوندن ..

جزوه هاشوننننن ... این نامردا اومدن 4 تا برگ از این ور اونور جم کردن ..بعد چسپوندن به هم یه عنوان جزوه قالب میکنن به ادم.
اصلا شبیه هر چیزی هستن به جز جزوه... خیلی از مطالب رو اصال نننوشتن تو جزوه هاشون .. مثلا جزوه شیمی جامع فقط یکی دو فصل از شیمی دوم رو جزوه دادن که همون دو فضل رو از بس مسخره نوشتن حالت ازشون بهم میخوره .. جملات فعل ندارن .. اشتباه تایپی دارن .. بعضی مطالب رو ننوشتن .. هیچ نظم خاصی ندارن


خدا وکیلی سر این 1 تومنی که حروم این نامردا کردم باید یه روز برم اندازه همین 1 تومن بهشون خسارت بزنم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mis.faeze

ببین ونوس قبلا باز بهتر بود ولی از وقتی این تیم احمدی هم رفت ونوس دیگه وضعشو خراب کردن من دی وی دی هاشو دارم اصلا ب درد نمیخوره امسال هم کنکور دادم و نتیجه ی خوبی ب دست نیاوردم رتبه ام 3500شد یعنی پزشکی پر😐پس وقتی رو ک داری خودت بخونی خیلی بهتره تا اینکه بری دی وی دی نگاه کنی یک بارم جزوه بنویسی ویک بار دیگه ام بشینی اینا رو بخونی و تست بزنی پس ببین وقت اونقدری نیس واسه همه این کارا

----------


## Kurosh2576

بچه ها زیاذ صفر نیستم ولی ضعیفم بگید چ dvd هایی

----------


## Hellish

اینـجور سوالارو پرسیدن اونم تو فضای مجازی تقریبا بی فایدس!

چـون هـرکی یه نـظری دارهـ!

و رسمـا فقط گیـج میشی !-_-

----------


## mis.faeze

اقا مامیگیم دی وی دی خوب نیس😐
من همه رو دارم 
چرا داری الکی وقتت رو هدر میدی درصورتی ک باخوندن از کتاب خودت راحت متوجه میشی
ب هر حال افبا خوبه

----------


## shima1996

_از ونوس بقیه درساش چرتن ولی واسه فیزیک یحیوی و واسه شیمی رادمان مهر تعریفشو شنیدم .کسی استفاده کرده از این دو درس فقط؟؟؟؟که تدریس چطوره؟؟

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## susan.t

*چرا از سایت مدرسه شریف استفاده نمیکند ؟  من فیزیکو نگاه کردم واقعا عالی بود  و هر مبحثی که نیاز داشتین همونو میبین دیگه*

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kurosh2576


سلام بچه ها.من تازه شروع کردم اما چون پایم واقعا ضعیفه باید dvd بگیرم کدوم موسسه بهتره ؟ونوس خوبه؟


عربی واعظی حرف آخر....ادبیات عبدالمحمدی رایان...دینی یوسفیان پور حرف آخر یا دینی کریمی آفبا....زبان انگلیسی محمودی حرف آخر یا شهاب اناری....ریاضی میگن منتظری حرف آخر و آریان حیدری پرواز کنکوری ها وبابک سادات رایان....فیزیک هم یحیوی ونوس یا مسعودی یا نادری نژاد پرواز کنکوری ها.شیمی هم شیروانی حرف آخر،رادمان مهر هم تدریسشو یکم دیدم خوب بود.البته صالحی راد پرواز هم تعریفشو شنیدم.زیست هم گیاهی چلاجور.پیش1 عمارلو آفبا.شعبانی حرف آخر. 

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> _
> عربی واعظی حرف آخر....ادبیات عبدالمحمدی رایان...دینی یوسفیان پور حرف آخر یا دینی کریمی آفبا....زبان انگلیسی محمودی حرف آخر یا شهاب اناری....ریاضی میگن منتظری حرف آخر و آریان حیدری پرواز کنکوری ها وبابک سادات رایان....فیزیک هم یحیوی ونوس یا مسعودی یا نادری نژاد پرواز کنکوری ها.شیمی هم شیروانی حرف آخر،رادمان مهر هم تدریسشو یکم دیدم خوب بود.البته صالحی راد پرواز هم تعریفشو شنیدم.زیست هم گیاهی چلاجور.پیش1 عمارلو آفبا.شعبانی حرف آخر. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


چیزای که گفتن خوبه ولی توی فیزیک نادری نژاد از بقیه بهتره توی زبانم شهاب اناری !
اگه رشتش ریاضی بهترین گزینه محمد مهربانه

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


چیزای که گفتن خوبه ولی توی فیزیک نادری نژاد از بقیه بهتره توی زبانم شهاب اناری !
اگه رشتش ریاضی بهترین گزینه محمد مهربانه


نظرتون راجب رادمان مهر چیه؟؟؟نمیدونم چرا یکم از تدریس رادمان مهر واسه شیمی 2، فصل اولش  دیدم خوشم اومد.حس کردم روون درس میده .شما رادمان مهر دیدین؟؟؟

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> _
> نظرتون راجب رادمان مهر چیه؟؟؟نمیدونم چرا یکم از تدریس رادمان مهر واسه شیمی 2، فصل اولش  دیدم خوشم اومد.حس کردم روون درس میده .شما رادمان مهر دیدین؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


اینی که جدید تولید شده نه قدیمیش در حد 20 مین دیدم اصلا جالب نبود از رو خیلی سبز بخونی بهتره !

----------


## Ali__S

> بچه چرا مشاوره های افبا وونوس ورایان تقریبا یکی هستن


 حتما دارن در امر خطیر دزدی و چاپیدن کنکوریون با هم مشارکت میکنن....بالاخره هدف یکسان خود به خود هماهنگی رو هم به همراه داره

----------


## mobin7

از شیمی اقاجانی استفاده کن

----------


## ali.rhm97

برو سایت الا کارت راه میوفته مخصوصا عربی فیزیک شیمی

----------


## ahmadjj

هیچ کدام از دی وی دی ها خوب نیستند
شاید عربی میثم فلاح رایان خوب باشه دیگه هیچ دی وی دی خوب نیست

من ونوس داشتم حرف آخر داشتم رایان داشتم آفبا داشتم و...
چند میلیون خرج کردم (اگه بگم بین دو تا سه میلیون دروغ نگفتم )
هیچ کدوم خوب نبودند
فقط خانواده ها رو فریب میدن 

خدا ازشون نگذره

----------


## ahmadjj

سایت آلا (دبیرستان صنعتی شریف )
من تعریفش رو شنیدم 
میگن خوبه
رایگان گذاشتن دانلود کنید

نگاه کن شاید خوب باشه   من ندیدم

----------

